# No DVR Service msg#81



## icemann22r1 (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't record or set up season pass
I was having problems with the box on Christmas Eve I had it hooked with the HDMI cable. The box states that my DVR account is closed please insert access card. When I go to the system info page it jumps back and forth it says the DVR account is closed then it shows my card number stating the account is in good standing. When I watch programs live it jumps/skips and goes to a blank screen and after a couple of times it reboots to the welcome powering up screen. When I watch recorded programs it shows a message at the bottom please insert your access card thru the whole recording plus I am getting partial recordings. I unplugged the HDMI cable and starting using the composite wires blue, green and red it seems like the box is working better no jumping or blank screens or insert your access card at the bottom but it still says the DVR service is deactivated please call plus I cant record anything. I sent the unit back to weaknees and they had it for about three weeks and they replaced the HDMI card. Plug it in everything seems ok I try to record a program and get the following message

Please activate your DVR service. 

Your service is not currently active. To activate, please call DXXXXXX TV customer support at 1-800-XXXXXXX.

MSG #81 

I called csr they had me reboot they said my account is fine two hours later still the same issue. They said the only option left is to reformat and wipe it clean.

Can anybody help?
Thanks

(hr10-250)
software 6.3b


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Maybe the contacts on the access card are not making a good electrical contact. Did you try removing the card and reinserting? Also try removing the card and using a soft eraser to gently clean the gold contact pad on the card. But you could also have a bad card socket in the HR10 and it might need repair. The company here should be able to do the repair.


----------



## hpb (Sep 29, 2000)

The EXACT same thing was happening to me. My HR10-250 finally corrupted the access card so DirecTv has replaced it 3 times, now they are replacing the receiver with an HR20-700.

I already have 1 HR20 and I'm really going to miss the TiVo interface and ease of use.

I tried reimaging the system with instantcake and put the original drive back in the receiver.

DTV is doing something to the datastream after the nightly service download. My 
HR10 only had this problem Monday-Thursday. I guess that don't send the nightly service updates on the weekends.

You can try and call DTV but I fought this problem since the 1st week in January and never made any progress and now since it has killed that access card I have no other options.


----------



## kjsmithtx (Mar 17, 2004)

I have had this problem with a couple of my DTivos on and off every few months for about a year now. I originally called D* and they reset my account, sent reactivation over the satellite, etc. None of these actions succeeded until the Dtivo was rebooted. However, through trial and error, I have found that simply rebooting clears this problem. It sometimes takes more than one reboot and occasionally requires leaving the Dtivo unplugged for several minutes, but I have not had to call D* to intervene.


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

Same happened to me in Janurary. Account in good standing client since 1995. Customer says DVR service disconnected. He said he sent to sat to activate it, back up in two minutes, not card problem.


----------



## icemann22r1 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have tried everything rebooted 5 times plus I wipe the hard drive clean and lost all my shows and I still get the same message.

I asked to have the card replaced and they said it will cost $20.00 plus they said its not the card. 

I called again today and told them I would like to try an old card I have in the house. The old card was activated and it solved the problem. 

So in my case it was the card causing the problem with the msg #81 issue.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

I had the same problem with 6.3a and went back to 3.1.5f and haven't had a problem since...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I had the same problem when I went to hacked 6.3a (after several attempts including doing a fresh InstantCake-loaded hacked 3.1.5f and Slicer'd over to 6.3a).

When I went back to 3.1.5f (hacked) and let it upgrade normally (unhacked) to 6.3a, and now 6.3b, the problem hasn't resurfaced.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm having the same problem as of last night, 2/10/2007. I'm on 6.3b and nothing DTV does is fixing it.. They've removed the receiver and prgramming from my account and re-added it, I've rebooted a zillion times.. Nothing is working... And now they want me to exchange the unit for the DTV DVR which I HATE.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well after spending hours and hours with DTV trying to fix this, I got them to reprogram an old card from an old inactive receiver I had laying around.. placed it in the HR10-250 and voila, it works! I can now use the DVR.. Too bad they made me do a clear and erase all prior to all of this. Now I lost everything I recorded as well as my season passes... Grrrrr...
-Keith


----------



## steveturbo (May 17, 2007)

Wow, i am glad i found this forum, i thoguht all hope was lost for my hr10, it was a bad access card, also my HDTV stations don't drop out anymore. i was sent an hr20 today, and it does not work with my 4:3 hdtv, i know this from an issue in the past, so i used that new card, call up dtv and had them activate the new card, i put the bad card back in the box of the hr20 they just sent and told them to send me a label to send it back. 
I can now record programs again. :up:


----------



## jbs01 (Jul 21, 2002)

I had this "Connect to DVR service" the other day and missed a few recordings before I realized it. The DTV CSR had me do the reboot, but the problem remained. She the pulled out some list she had which told her the steps for this service code #81. What finally resolved my problem (at least for now) was when she completely disabled my DVR (Tivo) service and then re-activated it. We'll see if it lasts.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just saw this message (#81) today on my HR10-250. I checked the phone settings and noticed that, for some reason, it hadn't successfully made a call for 6 days. I initiated a call, which went through with no problems, and now everything seems fine.


----------



## mrspock08 (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay, so I'm having the Message #81 issue on an upgraded/hacked SD-DVR40, have spent 3 hours on the phone with DTV Tonight trying everything but replacing the access card, to no avail. I asked them to either reprogram an old access card or send a replacement (and I'm happy to spend the $20) and was told in no uncertain terms that they would do neither, under any circumstances, as they won't replace, reprogram, or re-pair access cards for troubleshooting, although I'm welcome to pick up a replacement box off ebay/craigslist/wherever, call in with the serial number, and then they'll be happy to sell me a new access card... I'm fine with doing that, since I should be able to swap my existing HD out, 51killer it, and be fine, but before I go that route does anyone have any ideas on getting DTV to either reprogram an old access card or ship me a new one without having to buy and activate a new RID?

Figured it was worth asking at least.

Thanks!

Darren


----------



## bitmap (Feb 17, 2002)

First, if you are able to open the box up (with power off), look at the ribbon cable which connects the card reader to the system board, and ensure it is fully seated. If that looks ok, check the power supply, and look for capacitors with bulging tops. A failing power supply could cause similar symptoms.

Either of these options will cost you a bit:
1) Buy another SD-DVR40 or similar model from ebay, and swap the power supply, to see if it is resolved. This will show which systems are compatible, or you can buy a new supply from them too, if you believe the power supply is in fact faulty.

2) Take the access card out completely, and tell D*TV that the problem has gotten worse, and the access card number no longer shows up in the info screen, and gives a "please insert access card" message.


----------

